# PHOTOS:  Rapid Trident 2011



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2011)

I saw some images from this exercise and found some images of Canadian jumpers.Location is Ukraine.


----------



## Jungle (26 Jul 2011)

They are from 3R22R.


----------



## lethalLemon (26 Jul 2011)

That's cool... although the Ukrainians look like they're living in the Stone Age


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2011)

A Ukrainian Officer from the 80th Airmobile Regiment instructs Master Corporal Stéphane Lafrance, Paratrooper from 3rd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, during in-flight procedure training on the Ukrainian Basic Parachute Training Course in Lviv, Ukraine.






Corporal Steven Paquette prepares to jump off the MI-8 Helicopter mock-up simulator during the Ukrainian Basic Parachute Training Course in Lviv, Ukraine. Cpl Paquette is a Paratrooper from 3rd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, Valcartier Garrison






Canadian Paratroopers from 3rd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, practice landing techniques from a five foot platform during the Ukrainian Basic Parachute Training Course in Lviv, Ukraine.






Ukrainian instructors from the 80th Airmobile Regiment explain Ukrainian in-flight procedures to Paratroopers from 3rd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment.






Corporal Steve Gamache and Cpl Stéphane Pelletier make adjustments to their parachute harness before training on the MI-8 Helicopter mock-up simulator during the Ukrainian Basic Parachute Training Course in Lviv, Ukraine. Corporal Gamache and Corporal Pelletier are Paratroopers from 3rd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment, Valcartier Garrison.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pix T6!

Love the jump helmets - kinda reminds me of Soviet/Russian tanker helmets




Anyone know how truly protective they are?


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Jul 2011)

Video at the link of paratroopers from the 173d Abn Brigade participating in Rapid Trident.

http://www.dvidshub.net/units/USAREUR#.TjAC_G9EQto


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jul 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> That's cool... although the Ukrainians look like they're living in the Stone Age


So, your judgment is based on their equipment being different from ours? ....informed by your extensive experience deployed, or on exchange, with foreign militaries?

 ???


----------



## lethalLemon (27 Jul 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So, your judgment is based on their equipment being different from ours? ....informed by your extensive experience deployed, or on exchange, with foreign militaries?
> 
> ???



No, that's why I said looks like, and not they are. 

It's not a matter of their equipment being different, but rather a matter that their equipment and facilities look old.


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Jul 2011)

Paratrooper Brotherhood.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2011)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/_photos/orig/July-28-2011.jpg


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jul 2011)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Paratrooper Brotherhood.


The chap between the Brit (3rd fm left) and the Pole (2nd fm right) - Belarus?  I can't imagine a Pole and Ukrainian being this friendly with a Russian, even as a para


----------



## 392 (29 Jul 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> It's not a matter of their equipment being different, but rather a matter that their equipment and facilities look old.



Ever have a look at our equipment and infrastructure? Pot this is kettle....


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jul 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Anyone know how truly protective they are?


Not very.  Easily mass-produced, these helmets are leather, if I'm not mistaken, with some padding.  Just enough to protect a crew member from all the bumpy things inside a turret.


(edited to correct an error in grammar)


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jul 2011)

"In Soviet Russia, equipment jumps you"


----------



## cupper (31 Jul 2011)

Some of the stories I've heard from old tankers that fought the cold war, they had some praise for the Soviet designs. They were built tough.

You could beat the snot out of them and they'd still come back for more. But with the sensitive electronics and such today, you beat the snot out of them and that's what you ended up with, S'Not gonna work.


----------



## USArmyEurope (2 Aug 2011)

Check out video of a Canadian paratrooper parachuting in Ukraine for Rapid Trident taken from a helmet camera on youtube! http://youtu.be/QwJW5sk0wPw 

And there's lot's more photos from the exercise on Flickr here! http://flic.kr/s/aHsjvqFqNz

You can also follow the action as it happens on Twitter by searching #RapidTrident

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Aug 2011)

Welcome to Army.ca USAEUR.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Aug 2011)

USArmyEurope said:
			
		

> Check out video of a Canadian paratrooper parachuting in Ukraine for Rapid Trident taken from a helmet camera on youtube! http://youtu.be/QwJW5sk0wPw
> 
> And there's lot's more photos from the exercise on Flickr here! http://flic.kr/s/aHsjvqFqNz
> 
> ...



PLF!!!
Also, leather helmets... proof that a GoPro camera really can be mounted onto anything and everything!


----------

